# Can cats eat ham?



## Darbs (17 February 2016)

I don't know if I have imagined this, but I am sure I heard something along the lines of cats shouldn't eat ham?

I am not referring to having a plateful ham for their tea, but our British Blue Boy (the cat equivalent of a Labrador) likes lurking around when I am making my sandwiches for lunch, I am not sure if there is some health related reason he can't have a couple of very small pieces of ham as I cut it up.

As you can see, he just can't face the mention of not being able to eat all foods! (If I cover my face this conversation isn't happening!)


----------



## Meowy Catkin (17 February 2016)

I've always fed mine a small bit of ham if I'm having it. I know that you have to avoid very salty food, so maybe it depends on the ham and the amount fed?


----------



## samleigh (17 February 2016)

Gosh I hope they can, my cat loves a slice of ham as a treat


----------



## Pinkvboots (17 February 2016)

I am sure a small amount as a treat won't hurt them once in a while most cats I have known love it and so does my dog.


----------



## C1airey (17 February 2016)

18yrs on, my cat still enjoys a scrap of ham if there's some going.  Hasn't done her any harm.


----------



## Darbs (17 February 2016)

Phew, he can uncover his eyes and look forward to ham sandwiches again. 

I have found this article which backs up our thoughts [U]http://www.cancats.net/can-cats-eat-ham/[/U] and supports the view of avoiding the higher salt content of processed hams like spam.


----------



## 9tails (17 February 2016)

I've nursed a cat back to health on ham.  Suffering from an awful case of cat flu, he couldn't smell anything and hand fed small pieces of ham was the only thing he would eat.  He soon perked up and progressed to chicken slices, still fed from the hand above his head so his runny nose wouldn't affect his dining.  He cost me a fortune at the deli counter but he's now doing well.


----------



## hackneylass2 (18 February 2016)

As a small occasional treat, yes.  Any salty/processed 'human food' should only be a treat, or as 9tails has said, a last resort to tempt poorly cats to eat.  What a cutie Darbs!


----------



## Goldenstar (20 February 2016)

My cats love ham.
So do I it's not good for any of us .
I do give them a tiny bit now and again .


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (20 February 2016)

3we get wafer thin ham and they loved/love it


----------



## MagicMelon (20 February 2016)

Mine get a bit torn off my ham every nown and again. They also get some tuna occassionally as a treat which they go nuts for. I think like anything, a little bit as a treat nown and again is ok.


----------



## Juniper Jack (10 March 2016)

You are all teaching me a lot! I am glad I found this thread tonight.
My 18yo loves ham, bacon, salty chips.  I only give her tiny bites once in a blue moon.  Now I may gry giving her a little more from time to time as the ham and bacon are easier for her to chew than dry cat food and apparently taste better than her own food.  Anything to keep weight on an 18yo!


----------



## Princess16 (10 March 2016)

A little of what you fancy does you good  

My cat absolutely goes mad for cheese !


----------



## Jessok (21 March 2016)

True. In addition, cats generally don't digest grains and milk


----------



## Princess16 (21 March 2016)

Who else's cat goes mad for Dreamies ?


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (21 March 2016)

My boy only ever actually "asks for more" if turkey on the bone is in the fridge, he will actively "come and see me"  about it 
I got some new stuff which he likes "Encore", the "chicken with ham" looks exactly the same as the "chicken", apparently its 100% natural, not sure what else I would expect?
He had some raw venison last night, that went down well too.
I think he would go mad for Cat  Lickits, but Dreamies are just OK.


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (21 March 2016)

Dreamies all the way for my cats


----------



## Honeylight (14 April 2016)

We've been to the vets today with one of ours for it's vaccinations. The vet said that Dreamies are the worst things ever for cat health, bad for teeth, pancreas, kidneys and that they should be banned. He said we had to wean them off gradually as they are so addictive.
He also said no cheese at all, no fish or chicken. I never mentioned ham, salami, smoked salmon, prawns or smoked haddock, because I already knew the answer. He said if they wanted extras to just give them some more James Wellbeloved kibble from a different container in a different part of the house!


----------

